# NO STEREO or WAVOUT MIX 1, 01, 00, 00



## Midimykeys (Mar 1, 2008)

Can anyone assist with the 0's and 1's for a Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221 sound card to enable the "WaveOut Mix" option for sound recording to an HP dv2845se laptop running Vista Service Pack 1?

I just purchased an HP dv2845se laptop. For the week I've had it, I haven't had any fun.

When in the sound menu, I choose the "recording devices" option, and I only receive a Conexant microphone option. There is no "stereo mix" or "waveout mix" option. I've tried showing disabled and disconnected devices, and there are none.

I use a virtual synthesizer program which I need to record at the same time using the "WaveOut Mix" option that isn't present on this computer. I have searched for days for a solution, and I found this to be the most helpful, but it was not relevant for my sound card. http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=193323 <---- read what Ezradv wrote

If I had that sound card, I could probably fix it by following the instructions provided, but Conexant is different.

I re-download the sound driver, and went into (what I thought was the meat and potatoes of this soundcard) a few different folders, and found "WaveOut Mix periodically throughout the code, meaning there is such a thing present in this sound card. To make things more tricky, there are 2 different folders in the conexant driver setup named "Hermosa" and "Venice". I can post the contents of both folders, or whatever you need. I am completely lost, and any help would be very much appreciated, thanks.

I've paid close attention in particular to a quote from this blog:

"Basically the software (driver) is built to do everything including Stereo Mix. They are all that way. Well most of them are as it's much easier to design a driver to do everything and then disable functions in a config file. Redesigning a driver is very expensive. Disabling the Stereo Mix is a requirement that is artificially imposed so you don't capture (stea) audio streams. "

Is this a measure taken by sound card companies to comply with regulations? If so, it is most certainly legal to alter these barriers, while jeopardizing a warranty. I am definitely fine with negating my warranty, so please let me know, thanks.

p.s. I have this thread bookmarked and will check every day for the next few months until someone has a solution.


----------



## jcronkhite (Jul 8, 2008)

I found this link that might help you. Specifically, see the thread by Pineknot1. I was able to enable my WaveOut Mix port this way, but now I'm tinkering with getting it to work (don't have a lot of time to spend on this at the moment). Hopefully this helps you out.

http://www.singsnap.com/snap/forum/topic/aa373f?page=9d1c0


----------



## jcronkhite (Jul 8, 2008)

Make sure when you enable the disabled device that you set it as default or it looks like it will not capture (makes sense). Hope you found this useful.


----------

